# New bottle doeling



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

As much as we hate the sale barn we went to get rid of goats today and came back with this gorgeous baby girl


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Either that's a tiny kid or an awfully big cat! Mountain lion size? lol (I know, it's the picture angle)

That first pic is a hoot, that tongue says it all!

Pretty little girl! Very nice buy.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very pretty girl. She's adorable  I don't know why you would send a bottle baby through the sale barn, though


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Very pretty girl. She's adorable  I don't know why you would send a bottle baby through the sale barn, though


Thanks

she was with the mom but her momma was in pretty rough shape all the slaughter buyers pretty much took the moms and resold their kids but we have gotten bottle babies there before


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Either that's a tiny kid or an awfully big cat! Mountain lion size? lol (I know, it's the picture angle)
> 
> That first pic is a hoot, that tongue says it all!
> 
> Pretty little girl! Very nice buy.


Lol

actually the angle made the kitten look like he's bigger he's actually pretty small and the kids pretty big lol I'm not sure why tho


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Adorable! Is she disbudded or just no horn nubs yet?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

No horns yet I'm thinking she's only about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks old so they aren't coming in all that much yet but I can feel them a lil bit


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She's really long bodied she kinda reminds of a Weenie dog


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice little doe


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RPC said:


> Nice little doe


Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Looks like you got a good one!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

There was some really cute minis too but they didn't get separated and we don't raise them but they were absolutely adorable tho !!!


----------

